# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  crickets are annoying me!!!

## mark and marley

ok i just got a pair of emperor scorpions.two for the price of one hecks yes ill take two.break it up dont make me go in there!!!
i got a dozen crickets in a ventilated tupperware bowl with lid.all they do is make their stupid sounds!can i put them in the garage or my dark walkin closet storage room where i dont have to hear them?the garage can easily reach 90degrees and my closet storage is dark 24/7.

----------


## hongkongluna

FROM THIS CARESHEET: http://www.nyworms.com/ccare.htm

Temperature

Crickets thrive at temperatures higher than those in the average house. They prefer 80-90 degrees F. (26-32 degrees C.), however they seem to live longer at somewhat lower temperatures - something to keep in mind if you want to keep an excess of crickets alive as long as possible.

Smaller crickets require warmer temperatures. Pinheads do best at 88-92 degrees F., with 1/2 to 3/4 inch doing best at 80-92 degrees F. and adults at 75-85 degrees F.

Cricket nymphs (smaller than pinheads) held at 80 degrees F. require up to 60-65 days to mature, while those kept at 90 degrees F. require only 30-35 days to complete their development.

----------

mark and marley (05-27-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

these crickets are adults and id only house 12 at a time.my scorpions should eat 3crickets a week or less.so id have to re up once a month unless they start dying off.sounds like these chirping punks are going in the garage with a piece of lettuce.punks

----------


## mark and marley

ehk garage was 100degrees.they are going in the walk in closet(always dark and a high of 85) with lettuce,dog food,cocofiber,empty paper towel roll,and some water crystals.dang these crickets gotta it made.well until they have to be chosen.
"the claw!the claw"

----------


## Alexandra V

> ehk garage was 100degrees.they are going in the walk in closet(always dark and a high of 85) with lettuce,dog food,cocofiber,empty paper towel roll,and some water crystals.dang these crickets gotta it made.well until they have to be chosen.
> "the claw!the claw"


Hahaha! That's why I only buy my crickets the day before, so I can gutload them and get rid of them. They get nowhere near that deluxe a treatment  :Razz:  They get fluker's gut loader, oats as substrate, some pieces of egg carton and a little cap full of the water gel. Then it's off to the plastic cone of death and Shelob's (or Thor's) merciless jaws  :Razz:

----------

